# not the official "yes" oinktoberfest thread..



## john pen (Sep 8, 2006)

Where are all you out of towners staying Saturday night  ?


----------



## wittdog (Sep 8, 2006)

We might stay in clarence ny...


----------



## Bruce B (Sep 8, 2006)

Just picked up a room at a motel right in Clarence that George recommended, it's about 1.5 miles from the comp site.


----------



## Woodman1 (Sep 9, 2006)

On site unless it is raining!


----------

